# Pro plus



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Anyone looking to buy a new pro plus plow side only. A friend of mine bought a new truck and this plow was on the truck he wanted a wideout so he is looking to sell the plow side. This plow has never been used at all in the snow. I will be happy to get pictures if need be from him but the plow is new.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

a sub of mine may be interested if the price is right.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

On a Call said:


> a sub of mine may be interested if the price is right.


 I think he is asking 4K the plow is so new there is paint still on the edge it's been kept inside and never not seen rain or snow. I can get you pics if u want.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I just realized how far you are  
I doubt he would be willing to drive over there


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

On a Call said:


> I just realized how far you are
> I doubt he would be willing to drive over there


Ok.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

How wide, and its fleetflex?


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Randall Ave said:


> How wide, and its fleetflex?


It's a 8'6 Fleetflex. The plow is brand new never used. He bought this end of feb when he bought the truck.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

LAB INC said:


> It's a 8'6 Fleetflex. The plow is brand new never used. He bought this end of feb when he bought the truck.


 Anyone ??


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Try pictures they typically help. (Some people can’t read)


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> Try pictures they typically help. (Some people can't read)


It's nice of you to speak up for Oomkes and Buffy.....


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Philbilly2 said:


> Try pictures they typically help. (Some people can't read)


 Yes I am going to have to get him to send me some.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Philbilly2 said:


> Try pictures they typically help. (Some people can't read)


Posting some pictures of the plow, would like to sell this for my friend.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

LAB INC said:


> Posting some pictures of the plow, would like to sell this for my friend.
> 
> View attachment 179751
> 
> ...


Brand spanking new


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

iceyman said:


> Brand spanking new


I know I hope it sells my friend wants it gone.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice plow!


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Philbilly2 said:


> Nice plow!


Thank you it's a good friend of mine. I hope it sells.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

LAB INC said:


> Thank you it's a good friend of mine. I hope it sells.


Anyone??? Great plow for sale.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

LAB INC said:


> Anyone??? Great plow for sale.


Plow is sold!


----------

